# a little on breeding multimammate rats/mice



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

well I bought 3 trios of multi`s to breed for my snakes. ive had them for about 6 weeks they are in lucky reptile rodent cages. 2 female and 1 male in each cage, I now have a litter of 7 and a litter of 12 (I think) and a litter of about 15, its hard to count them being so small. so im now waiting for another 3 litters in the next coming weeks, so when someone says they are prolific breeders, believe me they are, and apparently they have a litter every 4 weeks, and it doesn't harm them in any way. I feed mine on dry dog food mixed with broth mix, rice dry pasta and bird seed which I feed every 2 days, they get a little fruit and veg twice a week and plenty of fresh water. a little warning they can and do bite if your not careful, but its not as bad as people say and they haven't broken the skin yet. another thing is you must read up on them as there`s a few rules that must be adhered to. you cannot just introduce new males or females into established groups or they will kill it especially if they have young, they normally have another litter before the first one has been weaned at about 28 days. anyway I just thought I would put a piece together for anyone who is contemplating breeding them.


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

sounds similar to mice then

*mice*
can be kept in groups, will look after each others litters (some of mine split into defined litters in different areas of the cage, some just all stay together in one super big litter), weaned at 4 weeks and removed to their own cage

and the best way I've found to set-up new groups is into a freshly cleaned cage - helps if you put the male in first for a couple of hours while he makes the place his own ... and then pop 2-3-4 females in.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

a litter every 4 weeks?
my multi babies are only just weaned at this point, a litter every 6 - 7 is more realistic in my experience

I've had litters consistently ranging from 18-24 babies, all of which have been successfully reared

I keep in groups of 1:4
only 3 of these females produce offspring, the 4th becomes a surrogate and assists with feeding the offspring


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

: victory:as above: victory:feed every day with high protein mixes,,fresh water,,and to breed in winter room temp needs to be high,,not as tolerant as rats of the cold..


kenobi said:


> a litter every 4 weeks?
> my multi babies are only just weaned at this point, a litter every 6 - 7 is more realistic in my experience
> 
> I've had litters consistently ranging from 18-24 babies, all of which have been successfully reared
> ...


----------

